# Random Snowboarding Thought of the Day!



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll be happy if the mountains can just stay below freezing for most of the winter.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

*Random Snowboard Thought of the Day*

Methods! This is just an awesome grab. If you haven't tried one yet make it a goal for this next season. They are not that hard after leaving the lip of a jump or pipe grab front hand between nose and front foot along your heel edge and push your back leg out while rotating your board horizontal to the ground. Terje haakonson is the man to watch for how to do it right.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, I am in withdrawal as well. Especially so due to surgery for a non-sports related injury. Cant even run or bike yet. Thinking of switching my pass to a different home hill to add variety and challenge. Also excited to have made new friends and to have the opportunity to visit and ride in a few new states.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

*Random Snowboard Thought of the Day*

Women snowboarders! I just want to take this daily thought and tip my hat to all the current and up and coming female riders. They are pushing it and raising the bar every season. Not just at a pro level. As a coach I have been watching more and more women get into riding and jumping into the lifestyle as deep as any man. So again tip your hat or raise your brew for all the shredding ladies out there!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SnowMotion said:


> Women snowboarders! I just want to take this daily thought and tip my hat to all the current and up and coming female riders. They are pushing it and raising the bar every season. Not just at a pro level. As a coach I have been watching more and more women get into riding and jumping into the lifestyle as deep as any man. So again tip your hat or raise your brew for all the shredding ladies out there!


They make Apre' trips to the bar much more enjoyable, too!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Women's snowboarding is a joke they want equal pay go do some equal work.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm with that^ I watch sports all the time and when I ever catch a glimpse of women's sports I just can't believe it even exists. Let alone they think they are actually good at it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Women's snowboarding is a joke they want equal pay go do some equal work.


I guess this means the womens' snowboarding groups are complaining that they don't get as much sponsorhip/pay/coverage as the mens?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

> BurtonAvenger: Women's snowboarding is a joke they want equal pay go do some equal work.


I don't understand how you believe they don't. Do they not train just as hard and long? Do they not travel and compete for titles as much? Are you really saying that because they are not throwing the same tricks suddenly there not worth the same. They do the same job of promoting our sport and introducing new gear to young female riders. Not to mention how much harder the girls had to work to get the industries support. Riders like Tara Dakides and Janna Meyen fought hard to get noticed and supported.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I respect the ladies, but women athletes pale incomparison to men in every sport. A female pro compared to the average amatuer will heavily favor the pro, but the best female athlete in most sports couldn't be a pro in the men's field. 

I graduated HS with a girl who was a top 10 basketball recruit. She played in the WNBA. She wouldn't have even started for the men's team in HS. Like i said, i personally respect them, but there'sa reason why women's sports are an afterthought.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

SnowMotion said:


> I don't understand how you believe they don't. Do they not train just as hard and long? Do they not travel and compete for titles as much? Are you really saying that *because they are not throwing the same tricks suddenly there not worth the same*. They do the same job of promoting our sport and introducing new gear to young female riders. Not to mention how much harder the girls had to work to get the industries support. Riders like Tara Dakides and Janna Meyen fought hard to get noticed and supported.


Frankly, yes. Why would people choose to watch less technical riding? More importantly, why would companies pay to sponsor less advanced riders. If they put in the same/more work shouldn't they be just as good/better?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Donutz said:


> I guess this means the womens' snowboarding groups are complaining that they don't get as much sponsorhip/pay/coverage as the mens?


 When are they not?



SnowMotion said:


> I don't understand how you believe they don't. Do they not train just as hard and long? Do they not travel and compete for titles as much? Are you really saying that because they are not throwing the same tricks suddenly there not worth the same. They do the same job of promoting our sport and introducing new gear to young female riders. Not to mention how much harder the girls had to work to get the industries support. Riders like Tara Dakides and Janna Meyen fought hard to get noticed and supported.


It's really pretty easy when you watch progression on a daily basis. Also do you know Tara or Janna personally?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I respect the ladies, but women athletes pale incomparison to men in every sport. A female pro compared to the average amatuer will heavily favor the pro, but the best female athlete in most sports couldn't be a pro in the men's field.
> 
> I graduated HS with a girl who was a top 10 basketball recruit. She played in the WNBA. She wouldn't have even started for the men's team in HS. Like i said, i personally respect them, but there'sa reason why women's sports are an afterthought.


First of all we are talking about ladies who shred! I was not trying to compare the women to the men only giving them the recognition for the hard work they continue to put in to raise the bar of their sport. Then reminding everybody that the women do put in the same amount training and competing as the men.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

pop quiz: What do Janna, Elena, Kelly, Jamie, Torah and Jess all have in common?


answer: They all ride harder than any of the guys in this thread bashing women's snowboarding.


----------



## KingCharming (Apr 19, 2011)

*On Topic*

Back to the topic...I really REALLYREALLY hope we get tons of snow this year too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

duh said:


> pop quiz: What do Janna, Elena, Kelly, Jamie, Torah and Jess all have in common?
> 
> 
> answer: They all ride harder than any of the guys in this thread bashing women's snowboarding.


The real answer is they're paid to huck themselves and we're not.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Random Snowboard Thought of the Day

Todays thought will be more of a question. 

Who is the best rider right now and why?

Even though this is my question its still hard for me to answer. My personal favs are Torstein and Scott stevens but are they the best... maybe mister T Rice I don't know. What do you think?


















NOT THIS GUY


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd have to Say Torstien. If Rice hit a handrail once a century he could easily have the title. If Mark rode in powder once in a while he would be up there too.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

The best at what? I prefer big mountain and powder, so I think the best rider is T Rice. But for park, I'd go with a tie between Mr. Mark McMorris and Torstein.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> The rider that is having the most fun regardless of ability!
> 
> Why? Because this is the heart and soul of what snowboarding should be about. Placing too much emphasis on competition, tricks and form makes our sport a little too much like skiing.


Sweet I knew I was like top 5 in the world!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Sweet I knew I was like top 5 in the world!


...Nice...:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I respect the ladies, but women athletes pale incomparison to men in every sport. A female pro compared to the average amatuer will heavily favor the pro, but the best female athlete in most sports couldn't be a pro in the men's field.


I'm not disagreeing with this, but I don't think it's the problem. I certainly fully support women's sports, and I watch women's sports on TV as well as men's. The problem is really I think that _women_ don't watch as much sports. Spectator industries are very much supply and demand, and if half your potential audience is not interested, you're simply not going to command the same dollars.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Random Snowboard Thought of the Day

If you could do any trick what would you do and why?

Personally there are a lot of tricks I still want to add to my bag. To start an octo-cork4320 ya I said it! That would be 8 off axis 540s. 
But seriously this doesn't just have to be tricks. I think if I could do anything I would want to charge some gnarly chute in AK.
Or do a huge method off some massive back country kicker.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I haven't done it in about 5 years but I want to do a corked 180 again. That shit turns heads.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

There are alot of tricks I want to do, I'm having a hard time reconciling the progression I want with my aging body, tempted to just go hit the rails next year and see what happens lol - I was good at it 15 years ago on a skateboard! rofl disaster!

Realistically I want to be able to just hit 3's comfy off little or big hits down the run.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

A super slow spin like Landvik does in TAoF.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Random Snowboard Thought of the Day

Staying close to yesterdays thought of what tricks we want to do. Now lets hear about immediate goals for next season.

Switch backside spinning has been a tough one for me. Something about spinning this direction gets me all sorts of discombobulated. I would really like to stick a couple of spins and feel better about it. I would also like to nail this long down C rail in sunset park Brooklyn. It slopes down pretty mellow and follows a curved walk way. Looks like a lot of fun and has downtown Manhattan in the background to make the shot that much prettier.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

I want to be way more consistent on front 3 indys, mites, nose, and tail off of cliffs... Then make em 5s...

As to female pros - I respect them for what they do, but it is nowhere near the level of men's riding. Quite frankly top tier male riders are risking their lives regularly and the girls simply are not. It's about the size of the tricks and the risk involved.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

i really want to just get comfortable on back threes and down rails, down rails always just sketched me out but i guess its time to step it up next season


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I haven't done it in about 5 years but I want to do a corked 180 again. That shit turns heads.


What is a corked 180? Is it similar to what Scotty Vine does in this video?

(fast forward to 1:17)






I ask because I think that move is sick even though it's not off a jump (he just kinds of ollies into it and uses the drop off).

I tried to watch youtube but after two videos of regular 180's and commenters cursing them out I quit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

That 360 judo is fucken sick. 

Thats what we called it 20 years ago in skateboarding anyway


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> That 360 judo is fucken sick.
> 
> Thats what we called it 20 years ago in skateboarding anyway


Oh it was a 360? Shows how much I fucking know.

Youtube sucks for corked 180 videos :laugh: Just watched two more and one was in french.

Oh forget it. I get the concept just want to see it in action (and done well). I get what it is though


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i meant the last trick. could be a japan air i dunno.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Topic. Main thought is to get my girlfriend to actually ride this year and to go down some intermediates comfortably.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have random thoughts about snowboarding every day, usually about what tricks or techniques I'm going to work on in the upcoming season.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I have random thoughts about snowboarding every day, usually about what tricks or techniques I'm going to work on in the upcoming season.


This is actually a very good thing to do. I constantly am thinking of what I will do the next season. I will even "dance" out different grinds while walking around. I swear that my first day of a season is always as good or better than my last day of the season before. I think never giving my mind an off-season translates to my body.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowMotion said:


> This is actually a very good thing to do. I constantly am thinking of what I will do the next season. I will even "dance" out different grinds while walking around. I swear that my first day of a season is always as good or better than my last day of the season before. I think never giving my mind an off-season translates to my body.


"Programming" the lower levels of the brain can be done by visualizing a given set of moves over and over. It's not as efficient as practising it 'live', but then again you can visualize any time. The point is to move the responsibility for handing the move from your conscious mind (which processes _very_ slowly) to your subconscious, which process things much faster but has very limited decision-making ability.


----------

